# Female superhero costume ideas?



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Okay, ideas which you probably won't like, but maybe they'll jog something...

• A Valkyrie, norse gods often depicted as armored women with wings
• Mystique, the blue skinned villain from the X-men (I think in the comics she often wore something kinda like a toga)
• PowerPuff girl
• Either American Maid from the Tick cartoon or Captain Liberty from the Tick TV series (I like the American Maid "The world's most patriotic domestic!" She throws shoes!)
• More obscure...• The Ghost - film noir style character from an alternative comic - love her look and the tie in with Halloweeny type stuff, but folks would probably think you're princess Leia ...http://www.wonderclub.com/images/ghost/1.jpg
• Getting really odd and obscure - the Bowler from the Mystery Men movie...http://www.comicvine.com/the-bowler/29-79193/ She's got a skull in a bowling ball, can't be more cool!

You could also do something like a 1940s retro version of Wonder Woman - take a specific character and do it in a unique style.

Depends on what you like though...are you looking for something that's going to get a laugh, or something that's really flattering?


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Last one, Mary Marvel - who's the female version of Captain Marvel (SHAZAM!)

http://img3.etsystatic.com/000/0/5665357/il_570xN.351849155.jpg

(And BTW, welcome!)


----------



## OctoberDream (Aug 7, 2011)

You may be a little young to remember, but how about Xena? That show had a lot of strong interesting female heroes and villains. Or if you wanted to go a little more contemporary. I just watched GI Joe on TV the Bareness was a really good villain.
But to be honest why do you just make up one of your own? Pick a characteristic that you have (that people recognize about you) and turn it into a super power. Then decide if you want to be good or evil.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

not sure what your able to get by with for school, is this HS or college? 

I would try;

*Velma- from scooby doo *jinkies! You can get some good one liners hehe http://www.costumeexpress.com/Scooby-Doo-Velma-Adult-Costume/17748/ProductDetail.aspx
*Cheetarah- from thundercats http://www.costumeexpress.com/ThunderCats-Cheetarah-Adult-Costume/804497/ProductDetail.aspx
*She ra- princess of power http://www.buycostumes.com/Masters-...=SCE-PlusBox&gclid=CMyg-4ea7rICFQSxnQodymcAAw
*Sailor moon -or any of the diff scouts (theres a new official costume put out because they are revamping the series next year. SO excited! http://www.costumeexpress.com/browse/_/N-a/Ntt-sailor+moon/results1.aspx
*sexy version of teenage mutant ninja turtle- http://www.buycostumes.com/TMNT-Sexy-Donatello-Purple-Deluxe-Adult-Costume/68908/ProductDetail.aspx
*maybe too sexy- Aeon Flux-- http://www.google.com/imgres?um=1&h...36&ved=1t:429,r:4,s:0,i:113&biw=1276&bih=1049
*Mayve exactly what you want?--> Circe is a DC universe supernatural villain of wonder woman who has great magic and she believes she is a goddess--> BIO here- http://villains.wikia.com/wiki/Circe_(DC)


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

I may be the only person alive who actually saw the movie, but what about G-Girl from "My Super Ex-Girlfriend"?
http://ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/MV5BMjAxNzI5MjE1NV5BMl5BanBnXkFtZTYwNzM5Mjg0._V1._SX288_SY400_.jpg


----------



## Unicorns (Sep 18, 2011)

For some reason the link doesn't work. But I hate that movie. Thanks though. I'm way too picky


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

If you're familiar with Bendis and Oeming's 'Powers' comic book series, how about either Retro Girl (http://www.comicvine.com/retro-girl/29-3000/all-images/108-204077/retrogirl02/105-1892257/) or Deena Pilgrim (http://www.comicvine.com/deena-pilgrim/29-2996/all-images/108-209742/65_powers_8_02/105-1231640/) ?


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Unicorns said:


> For some reason the link doesn't work. But I hate that movie. Thanks though. I'm way too picky


I didn't say I _liked_ it


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

supervillains are more fun than run of the mill superhero. tatter up a black skirt and a flowy black shirt that you can cut up the sleves some skulls on a belt and wala Lady death


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

Kim Possible?


----------

